# برجاء المساعدة العاجله 5/3/2013



## mr.eljokr (5 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

احبائى فى الله القائمين على هذا الصرح العلمى الكبير والسادة الاعضاء والكرام

حقيقاً ما جعلنى انضم لهذا المنتدى الكبير هوا ما رايتة من جهد فى المساعدة ومد العون لكل محتاج اسال الله تعالى ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعاً .

كنت اتصفح هذا المنتدى قبل ايام ووجدت فيه كثير من المواضيع والمشاريع المفيدة التى قد تكون سبباً فى تغيير مسار حياتى وبدء مشروعى الاول فى الحياة
وقد رايت بالاخص موضوع للاستاذ الكريم ك: خالد يونس يشرح فيه طريقة عمل مبيد حشرى للبق والناموس وما الى ذلك 

وههمت لمعرفة طريقة التركيب وللاسف وقفت امامى بعض النقاط تبات مبهة لى تماماً وكنت ارجو من حضراتكم زوار موضوعى بمساعدتى فى توضيح طريقة التركيب وما المواد والعدد الازمه لعمل ذلك , ولكن من فهمى البسيط قد تبين لى ان من مكونات هذه التركيبه كما شرحها الاخ الكريم : الاستاذ خالد يونس
1/ كيروسين .
2/ ديزانول .
3/ معطر .
ولكنى لا املك ادنى فكرة عن طريقة المزج والتحضير او اسعار او مكان شراء هذه المكونات وقد عملمت ايضا من موضوع احد الاخوه انه يتم فصل رائحة ولون الكيروسين ولكن لم استطع معرفة الطريقة لنظرا لتعدد الطرق والاراء وكنت امل ان تمدو لى يدا العون حتى استطيع البدء فى هذا المشروع

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## mr.eljokr (5 مارس 2013)

*up

up

up

*​


----------



## chemnoor (11 مارس 2013)

السيد المحترم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبعدان تصنيع المبيدات المنزلية يخضع لرقابة وزارة الصحة ويتطلب اجراءات تسجيل محددة تبعا للقوانين المريعة في البلدأما التصنيع بدون معمل فهو يعرض العاملين لمخاطر الميبدات المختلفة ويعرض الشخص للمسائلة القانولية بالنسبة للتركيبة فيمكنني تقديم العون لك ولكن المشكلة الحقيقة ليست في التركيبة بل في الترخيص على العموم أن مبيدات الحشرات على عدة أنواع بودرة بخاخسائلمعجونولكن البخاخ هو الأكثر انتشار والبودرة هي الأسهل تصنيعاً بالنسبة للبودرة يضاف المادة الفعالة إلى مسحوق ناعم من الكاؤولين أو كربونات الكالسيوم وخلط جيدا وتعبأأما التراكيب الأخرى فهي أكثر تعقيداً


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 مارس 2014)

اوافقك الرأى وهذا ما اقوله دائما فليس كل مايعرف يصلح للتصنيع بامكانياتنا المنزليه او المتواضعه - سواء الماديه او من ناحية التراخيص وانصح من البدايه اختيار المنتج الآمن طالما مازلنا فى مرحلة الهوايه - اما المتخصص فهو يعرف خطواته جيدا لاخراج المنتج لحيز البيع


----------

